# The apocolypse is upon us....



## Heather (Jul 22, 2007)

My rothschildianum 'Rex' x 'Mont Millais' is fricken in sheath!


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

YAAHOOOO:clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 22, 2007)

hot damn!!!!!


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2007)

If anyone sees frogs raining down, you'll know we're really in for it....


----------



## Candace (Jul 22, 2007)

I think I've got a few roths of this cross that are still at least a year away from blooming so I'll have to live vicariously through you. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## gore42 (Jul 22, 2007)

That's awesome Heather  I'm going to have to go check my roths, now.... show us a photo of the spike when it appears 

- Matt


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 22, 2007)

wHOOOOOOO... HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN WAITING?


----------



## Marco (Jul 22, 2007)

congrats heather


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2007)

Three years waiting. It has a mature growth and two new starts (one larger than the other.) I chilled it last fall but figured it was too late for this year. A sibling of it I know bloomed last year, so I knew we were close but had given up this year.


----------



## bwester (Jul 22, 2007)

i told you it hated s/h


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 22, 2007)

Yay Apocalypse!! :clap:


----------



## paphreek (Jul 22, 2007)

Way to go, Heather! :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats Heather! :clap:


----------

